# Fresh off the truck & coming to a store near you-GHG Hon



## Waterfowlerguy (Mar 4, 2004)

I have them in my hands and they are awesome...it wont be long before they are everywhere. I am a little disturbed by the "spare parts" list included with the deeks but only time will tell. 1 dozen WILL NOT BE ENOUGH. "Hello my name is Sean. I am a gooseaholic"


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Have you given them the scratch test to see how durable you think they will be????? Let us know if you do it please.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

I am kind of worried about all the plastic parts in the legs and how they connect the body to the base. A guy is going to have to be careful, especially when it gets cold out.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I was in Cabelas yesterday and saw the new GHG shells with the flocked heads. Wow did they look good and they werent priced to badly either. Only a $120 a dozen. I was impressed. Anybody else have an opinion on them?


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

I saw them last night at Gander in St. Cloud and they do look really good. I think they are selling them for $109 per doz.


----------



## Waterfowlerguy (Mar 4, 2004)

I bounced one real good off the driveway by accident already and the paint scuffed a little. But I expect that. Otherwise it seems to hold up well. The legs will be another concern but only time will tell. I just hope they stock the parts. If it can be broke we will break it I am sure. I was thinking of selling my big feet but I may wait on that. To see what "field testing" brings....


----------



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

They had the 04 models at the Sportsman Wharehouse tent at gamefair today for $140 but not many people were buying them, I thought they would have been gone wright away.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Cabela's in EGF has the '04 GHG fullbody feeders in stock for $129.99/6 pack. They looked awesome but the display decoys already had chipped paint.


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

Which could be the result of every true goose hunter walking by doing the "Fingernail Test" We'll see I guess, as with any design there is room for improvment even if it's not much.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Lots of parts , a little paint off . could have trouble in the cold some questionable comments for the new decoy. Buy American


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2004)

Waterfowlerguy, if you sell those foots, let me know, I wanna be close to the front of the line if you let them go, can never use too many foots.


----------



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

i think that GHG Dekes are gonna have some problems with chipped paint. Cuz i too saw some at Cabela's in Owatonna and i did a fingernail test (had too) and i left the box sit there cuz it did chip. IMO i believe that BF and GHG are equal and work the same and ive never had problems with my Foots so i guess ill stick with them. PS. I lost one going down the road at about 30 mph and went back and got it (of course 25$ right there) and there was a little scratch on the foot part but none on the body or head. Friend sat it on the tonjue on the trailer and didnt pit it up.

lata, 2d


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I was just down in Owatonna this past weekend and they didn't have any avery's out on display????


----------

